# DISTRITO DE SAN LUIS EN AVANZADA



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

*TE AMO SAN LUIS*​
*A CONTINUACION LES PRESENTO A MI DISTRITO ESPERANDO QUE SEA DE SU AGRADO..*

El distrito peruano de San Luis es uno de los 43 distritos de la Provincia de Lima. Limita al norte con los distritos de El Agustino y Ate, al este con el distrito de Ate, al sur con el distrito de San Borja y al oeste con el distrito de La Victoria.

El distrito de San Luis fue creado por Ley Nº 17023 del 30 de mayo de 1968. Cuenta con un área de 3.49 kilómetros cuadrados y una población superior a los de 59.000 habitantes.


LA ENTRADA DE LA AV SAN JUAN POR EL OVALO ARRIOLA


ESTA ES LA FAMOSA "ENTRADA DE SAN LUIS"


UNA PANORAMICA DESDE EL CIELO


AUDITORIO MUNICIPAL




AV ROSA TORO UNA DE LAS MAS COMERCIALES JUNTO A LA AV SAN JUAN


AV BEINGOLEA 


DESFILE ESCOLAR EN LA AV DEL AIRE 


UNA HERMOSA PILETA DE LA PLAZA DE SAN LUIS (PARQUE PATIÑO)


PARQUE DE LOS NOVIOS AL COSTADO DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD HERMOSO PARQUE RECIEN INAUGURADO



PISCINA OLIMPICA DEL DISTRITO




ESTADIO MUNICIPAL DE SAN LUIS CAP. APROX ( 5000)


UN MINI SKYLINE DEL DISTRITO DE SAN LUIS


EL POZO DE LOS DESEOS


RAMPA - LA GRAN MAYORIA DE VEREDAS SAN LUISINAS LAS TIENE.


LA MUNICIPALIDAD DE SAN LUIS EN BLANCO Y NEGRO


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gracias por mostrarnos tu distrito.


----------



## thecarlost (Nov 6, 2005)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> UNA PANORAMICA *DESDE EL CIELO*


Jajajaja que frase tan encantadora.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante !

Una consulta. Las torres de Limatambo se ubican en San Luis??? Esa es una gran obra de arquitectura urbanistica, un ejemplar de lo que es tratamiento del espacio publico y sus areas de esparcimiento. Seria interesante ver fotos de dicho lugar. Si bien sus edificios no son atractivos, el factor que mencione equilibra las cosas favorablemente...


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Condomio de la Av del Aire

Actualmente avanzado en un 80%


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Interesante !
> 
> Una consulta. Las torres de Limatambo se ubican en San Luis??? Esa es una gran obra de arquitectura urbanistica, un ejemplar de lo que es tratamiento del espacio publico y sus areas de esparcimiento. Seria interesante ver fotos de dicho lugar. Si bien sus edificios no son atractivos, el factor que mencione equilibra las cosas favorablemente...


Las torres de limatambo se ubican en san borja , si bien es cierto el distrito de san luis no es un distrito de edificios , sin embargo en la actualidad estan construyendo diversos de ellos. existe un hotel 4 estrella moderno inaugurado el 2005 llamado Sudamericano aproximadamente 15 pisos y al frente el condominio de la av del aire ^^ que creo yo tendra alrededor de 10 a 15 pisos.


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

me gusta yo estudio por ahi , y los edificios de departaments por la videna si que estan avanzados


----------

